# Relief Valve Piping



## JJOU812 (Apr 11, 2009)

Does UPC forbid piping relief valves up, or does that rule originate with local code agencies?

I'd like to have some written evidence to show customers who have such piping why it must be changed.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

JJOU812 said:


> Does UPC forbid piping relief valves up, or does that rule originate with local code agencies?
> 
> I'd like to have some written evidence to show customers who have such piping why it must be changed.


Are you sure you are a plumber?


----------



## JJOU812 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm an hvac contractor.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Go to the hvac forum Nathan has a site for you guys. Why are you doing plumbing

http://www.hvacsite.com/


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here its legal for an HVAC guy to replace a water heater here aslong as they buy a permit. Its an exception they make for water heaters. It goes both ways,I can install a dryer vent but its really considerd HVAC.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Under UPC you need a plumbing license.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Dont run the relief valve up because it can seep alittle water over time and build corrosion inside the valve making it useless. Keep a downward slope and limit the amount of 90 degree turns you make to 3 or 4.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We don't cater to non plumber on here thread closed


----------

